# ارجوا قبول عودتي بعد غياب عن الملتقى



## salah_design (13 سبتمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
تحية طيبة وبعد
الى جميع الاخوة في الملتقى عامه ومن يدخل موضوعي هذا خاصة 
لقد انقطعت عن الملتقى من فترة طويلة ولكن ولله الحمد عدنا لكم لنتعلم ونعلم ما نعلم 
وارجو من يدخل هذا الموضوع ان يكتب لي رد ولو كلمات بسيطه لاشعر انني مرحب بي 
واسال الله القبول


----------



## اختصاصي تكييف (13 سبتمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم
اهلا بيك يا اخ محمد وبالتوفيق ان شاؤ الله


----------



## kocher (13 سبتمبر 2011)

مرحبا بك


----------



## حمدي هلال (14 سبتمبر 2011)

حياك الله اخي صلاح انت دائما مرحب بك بين اخوتك


----------



## salah_design (14 سبتمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الاخوة الكرام اشكركم من كل قلبي على طلماتكم الطيبة 
كلمات كبيرة المعنى قليلة العدد ولكنها بمثابة وسام على صدري
تقبلوا تحياتي 
انتظروا القادم ان شاء الله من دروس ومواضيع وردود


----------



## أبوعبدالله (14 سبتمبر 2011)

أنا منتظرك على أحر من الجمر يا مرحبا بك ... لو تعملنا تعليم ارت كام فيديو تبقى تركت علم ينتفع به يجلب لك الخير حتى بعد الممات


----------



## ahmednos (14 سبتمبر 2011)

*اهلا بيك يا اخ محمد وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله*


----------



## Nexus (14 سبتمبر 2011)

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

اهلا وسهلا فيك اخي الكريم بين اخوانك
ومكانك موجود دائما بيننا
والملتقى للجميع وليسا حكرا لأشخاص معينيين


----------



## ali hedi (15 سبتمبر 2011)

اهلا وسهلا اخي الكريم


----------



## النجار2 (24 سبتمبر 2011)

ان لم يرحب بمثلكم فمن مرحب به؟

اخى رجعت لبيتك فمرحبا بك


----------



## الصدق أولا (24 سبتمبر 2011)

اهلا وسهلا
ومرحبا


----------



## النجار2 (12 فبراير 2012)

النجار2 قال:


> ان لم يرحب بمثلكم فمن مرحب به؟
> 
> اخى رجعت لبيتك فمرحبا بك



لن تجيب على للابد اخى صلاح رحمك الله رحمة واسعة
اللهم لا تحرمنا اجره ولا تفتنا بعده واغفر لنا وله


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (12 فبراير 2012)

اللهم ءامين


----------

